# Baby aspirin and Co Q10



## suny (Mar 20, 2011)

hello,

could you help me?  
Do you know if I could take both  baby aspirin and coenzyme Q10? Well not the same time, coenzyme Q10 in the morning and Baby aspirin night time.
thank you


----------



## suny (Mar 20, 2011)

none?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Generally licensed medicines aren't tested along with complimentary/herbal supplements to check for interactions. Can't say for definite either way but good quality natural medicines information sites don't appear to note any concerns/problems with this comination.

Personal decision whether to take or not dependng on indication and what you are taking both products for.

Maz x

P.S. Just to note that the professional boards are solely staffed by qualified volunteers and are not open to all members to post on. As a result we cannot always reply to posts quickly. If you require healthcare advise urgently then you are advised to consult with your own physician/clinic.


----------



## suny (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you for your answer and also for your work
I didn't want to be rude.


----------

